# Trolling for Trout (No Calif)



## LDUBS (Sep 12, 2017)

My youngest son and I managed to get out to Lake Comanche yesterday morning. Had lures in the water shortly after sunrise. Managed to put 4 in the boat (15" to 17"). Lost 3. Things went dead as the clouds cleared and hot sun came out. We pulled everything in at about 10:30 and headed back to the ramp (back to the snack bar/grill to me more exact :LOL2: ).


----------

